# first month of bubbleponics



## devastation (Oct 24, 2009)

this is my first time at bubbleponics, these are some pics from the first month of growth. let me know what you think.

i am using flora nova in a 3 gallon bucket. water temp stays between 65 - 75. room temp is usually around 75 in the day and 70 at night. 1 x 45 watt CFL and a home made Mylar reflector. started from seed in a jiffy plug and is now growing in hydroton. 18/6 light cycle.

pictures are taken every few day's to a week for one month.

comments welcome and thanks for checking out my grow.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice looking growth! You can run your lights 24 hours per day during the veg cycle. Also you may want to add another 45W CFL. But besides that, you're looking golden!!


----------



## devastation (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for checking out my plant, i run the lights at 18 just cause every thing is on when the lights are on so when there off the fans are off as well as the water pump inside the bucket. ( the air pump runs 24/7 ofcourse tho)

i run my water pump 15mins on 15mins off (helps keep rez temps lower) during the lights on cycle, there is a drip ring around the top of the net pot, and there is a dripper plugged right into the the jiffy plug.

i have a 20 gallon whisper air pump, and one 10 inch air curtain. gonna add another one tomorrow when i do a rez change.( change rez every Sunday)

there will also be some more pix tomorrow. i'll try to get some of the root's. they are just starting to poke out of the bottom of the hydroton. there are tons of fat hairy white ones comming from the bottom of the stem.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 25, 2009)

They'd be huge by now if you had more/better lights.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 25, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> They'd be huge by now if you had more/better lights.


OM is right. Go to Lowes and pick up about 3 or 4 more bulbs. You'll see a big difference within days.


----------



## devastation (Oct 25, 2009)

my nutrients.

changed my rez today. used 5 ml floranova grow, .5 ml floralicious plus, .5 ml pro - cal, .5 ml superthrive.( per gallon. rez takes just over a gallon and a half.)


----------



## devastation (Oct 26, 2009)

here are some pix of the rez i took during the change. added another air curtain too. enjoy.


----------



## devastation (Oct 26, 2009)

i took the advice and added some more lights. (thanks) now there are 2 x 42 watt cfl's and 3 x 13 watt cfl''s. its a hell of a lot brighter now.


----------



## mista32 (Oct 27, 2009)

give it a week and your gonna say dame keep us posted


----------



## devastation (Oct 28, 2009)

some pics from today.


----------



## devastation (Oct 29, 2009)

pix from today.

i noticed that the to set of leafs have grown uneven from the main stem. i remember reading in a marijuana botany book that this is a sign of maturity. i am hoping to soon see pre flowers as my other 3 plants (soil) have shown pre flowers just this week. (so far all fem ) i also lolly popped the plant. i do it with all my plants as i find they grow much better that way.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 29, 2009)

It's looking good but a bit droopy. In one of your first pics it was perky and happy.

Is your air pump and stone adequate or starting to clog up?

Something's not quite right.


----------



## Kookiemonsta (Oct 29, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> It's looking good but a bit droopy. In one of your first pics it was perky and happy.
> 
> Is your air pump and stone adequate or starting to clog up?
> 
> Something's not quite right.


Yeah used to look super happy.
Did u change nute lvl or anything??


----------



## flogger (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks good man. I am doing a bubbleponics grow now too and it is going great. Get more lights. I have a great air pump giving tons of bubbles and my plant is growing like crazy.


----------



## devastation (Oct 29, 2009)

flogger said:


> Looks good man. I am doing a bubbleponics grow now too and it is going great.


i agree the plant was very happy last week and after my rez change it started drooping a little at the top. 

gave it the same amount of nutrient as before. the only thing i changed was i used half as much superthrive as i usually to so. i am hoping it isn't a root problem but i am gonna see about getting sum G.H. subcuture M soon if i can afford it. rez water stays at 70F, ph doesnt go above 6.5, so im not sure what it could be. 

i will wait and see and i am doing another rez change this sunday.


----------



## devastation (Oct 30, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> It's looking good but a bit droopy. In one of your first pics it was perky and happy.
> 
> Is your air pump and stone adequate or starting to clog up?
> 
> Something's not quite right.



i checked the air curtains and there both running great, i just added the 2nd one like 4 days ago. could the problem be to much air?? i am using a wisper air 20 gallon pump. it kinda looks like over watering, maybe could it be cause i am using a jiffy peat pellet?

i am letting the roots air out for 10 minutes tonight to see if that helps. (as i am typing actually)

ph was alittle high when i checked it, added ph down.

here are some new pix


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 30, 2009)

Roots sure look nice but they haven't reached the DWC water yet much have they? I'm just guessing your drip lines are giving more water than ideal so the roots haven't sought out the dwc water very fast and your pump does sound awfully small so maybe there's not enough dissolved oxygen actually reaching the roots in the net cup. 

I'm new to dwc/bubbleponics so wait for more experienced answers, it's just a gut feeling.


----------



## devastation (Oct 30, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Roots sure look nice but they haven't reached the DWC water yet much have they? I'm just guessing your drip lines are giving more water than ideal so the roots haven't sought out the dwc water very fast and your pump does sound awfully small so maybe there's not enough dissolved oxygen actually reaching the roots in the net cup.
> 
> I'm new to dwc/bubbleponics so wait for more experienced answers, it's just a gut feeling.



i looked today and the roots have almost doubled what is in the pic, the top leafs are still alittle droopy. i changed the drip cycle from 15 mins on/15 mins off to 15 mins on/ 30 mins off. (btw the water pump doesnt run during lights off and never has)

your input is greatly appreciated OregonMeds, if u have your dwc/bubble grow on here i would gladly check it out too.


----------



## neph19d (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## devastation (Oct 30, 2009)

found a pair of female pre-flowers tonight. gonna start the flowering cycle soon.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 30, 2009)

devastation said:


> i looked today and the roots have almost doubled what is in the pic, the top leafs are still alittle droopy. i changed the drip cycle from 15 mins on/15 mins off to 15 mins on/ 30 mins off. (btw the water pump doesnt run during lights off and never has)
> 
> your input is greatly appreciated OregonMeds, if u have your dwc/bubble grow on here i would gladly check it out too.


No I just set up a bubble system to check it out, been a soil guy mostly. I'm still rooting the clones for it.


----------



## devastation (Oct 31, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> No I just set up a bubble system to check it out, been a soil guy mostly. I'm still rooting the clones for it.



i have a few other soil plants too. my first clone just started flowering a week ago so i am stoked about that. what do u use for soil nutrients? i use my flora nova for both soil and hydro. seems to be working well.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm using pure blend pro only because I got some cheap, and I just use straight ffof. I used to just closet grow for years but I've had to start growing bigger to cover what I need lately.

Then after vegging plants this size I'm sick of how long it takes, that's why I'm looking into alternatives. I'm hoping to cut my veg time in half and it would be nice to not have to lift and move dirt around any more or worry about disposing of it.


----------



## devastation (Nov 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I'm using pure blend pro only because I got some cheap, and I just use straight ffof. I used to just closet grow for years but I've had to start growing bigger to cover what I need lately.
> 
> Then after vegging plants this size I'm sick of how long it takes, that's why I'm looking into alternatives. I'm hoping to cut my veg time in half and it would be nice to not have to lift and move dirt around any more or worry about disposing of it.



nice nice man, i like what i am seeing. i dont have any where close to the space to do that so. i wanna try n get a rotating crop going hopefully after this harvest.


----------



## devastation (Nov 2, 2009)

changed the rez tonight. took some pix in the process. after just a week the roots are lookin pretty good.

i added even more lights, so now there are 4x42 watt cfl's and 3x13 watt cfl's = 207 watts = 13200 lummens.

i also noticed that my rez temp is around 55 F when i first put the water in. will the colder water shock the plant since the rootz are used to around 68-70 F?

added 6 ml flora nova grow, .5 ml floralicouse plus, .5 ml cal-mag, .5 ml superthrive.

what do ya think?


----------



## devastation (Nov 3, 2009)

devastation said:


> changed the rez tonight. took some pix in the process. after just a week the roots are lookin pretty good.
> 
> i added even more lights, so now there are 4x42 watt cfl's and 3x13 watt cfl's = 207 watts = 13200 lummens.
> 
> ...



noticed some over fert (leaf tips curling under at the tips), so dumped out the rez and put ph'd water in it with a small amount of superthrive in it. when i looked this morning the plant looked much happier. still has some leaf tip curl under but i will give it some time n see if it gets better.

how long can i run the flush for?? i was thinkin 3 day's.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 3, 2009)

devastation said:


> changed the rez tonight. took some pix in the process. after just a week the roots are lookin pretty good.
> 
> i added even more lights, so now there are 4x42 watt cfl's and 3x13 watt cfl's = 207 watts = 13200 lummens.
> 
> ...


I think you should show us a picture of how the lights and everything is arranged when it's on. The 13w lights might not be useful yet against the 42w until she's taller and you can spread them out. I say this because the 13w would have to be much closer and then block the light from the 42w defeating their purpose or just too far away to do any good at the same distance... Maybe, depends on how you have it.
55 degree water may be ok, sure better than too hot and colder water hold more oxygen. We can do that outside any time, but it's not the norm and you will see more purple in your stems/leaves for sure at that temp.


----------



## devastation (Nov 4, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I think you should show us a picture of how the lights and everything is arranged when it's on. The 13w lights might not be useful yet against the 42w until she's taller and you can spread them out. I say this because the 13w would have to be much closer and then block the light from the 42w defeating their purpose or just too far away to do any good at the same distance... Maybe, depends on how you have it.
> 55 degree water may be ok, sure better than too hot and colder water hold more oxygen. We can do that outside any time, but it's not the norm and you will see more purple in your stems/leaves for sure at that temp.


there are some pix of the lights.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 4, 2009)

Turn off and remove all of them but 3 or 4 42w bulbs. The smaller lights are just throwing heat in the mix no useable light. Plus the plant is just too small for all that.

When the plant is tall enough, then add the extra's around the middle keeping in mind you don't want to cook the plant.

Have you ever read the temperature at it's hottest at plant top height with a thermometer? The hood may be detrimental trapping all that heat. Many will argue forever about how effective it can be when cfl's can't penetrate that far anyway. I'd say not very good for reflecting light but very good for reflecting heat.


----------



## devastation (Nov 5, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Turn off and remove all of them but 3 or 4 42w bulbs. The smaller lights are just throwing heat in the mix no useable light. Plus the plant is just too small for all that.
> 
> When the plant is tall enough, then add the extra's around the middle keeping in mind you don't want to cook the plant.
> 
> Have you ever read the temperature at it's hottest at plant top height with a thermometer? The hood may be detrimental trapping all that heat. Many will argue forever about how effective it can be when cfl's can't penetrate that far anyway. I'd say not very good for reflecting light but very good for reflecting heat.


i have the 4 42's on the plant now, and from flushing it looks ALOT better. still alittle leaf curl at the tips. i'll ad pix in a bit. 

well i think i might have to get a HPS. my room is pretty much 5 and a half feet squared. if i get a 400W HPS cool tube would it work with my room. we will see tho.


----------



## devastation (Nov 5, 2009)

devastation said:


> i have the 4 42's on the plant now, and from flushing it looks ALOT better. still alittle leaf curl at the tips. i'll ad pix in a bit.
> 
> well i think i might have to get a HPS. my room is pretty much 5 and a half feet squared. if i get a 400W HPS cool tube would it work with my room. we will see tho.


pix from today. was thinking of changing the rez tonight and add nutrients to the solution again. we will see how things look.


----------



## lopezri (Nov 5, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> They'd be huge by now if you had more/better lights.


Hey OMeds! Where the hell have you been? I haven't seen you on in forever!!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 5, 2009)

lopezri said:


> Hey OMeds! Where the hell have you been? I haven't seen you on in forever!!!!


I guess I've just been posting in threads you weren't looking at because I didn't go anywhere.


----------



## devastation (Nov 6, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I guess I've just been posting in threads you weren't looking at because I didn't go anywhere.



well i am thinking this weekend to get some stuff to prevent root rot as i am seeing some browning on the roots. could be my nutrient solution (floranova is very very brown and thick) but i dont wanna take a chance so i'll see the price of the stuff.

any recommendations on something i can use with organic DWC is welcome.


----------



## devastation (Nov 8, 2009)

pix from tonight


----------



## gstatus806 (Nov 8, 2009)

what kind of bulb is that?
im a noob noob
how is your electric bill ?


----------



## blueybong (Nov 8, 2009)

Your roots look great! The brown coloring is from your nutes and nothing to worry about. The plant is awesome too!!


----------



## devastation (Nov 8, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Your roots look great! The brown coloring is from your nutes and nothing to worry about. The plant is awesome too!!


thanks man


----------



## devastation (Nov 9, 2009)

new pix from today, she is looking quiet happy.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 9, 2009)

Fuck Bro, she's looking great. You're doing everything spot-on!!

Congrats!


----------



## blueybong (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yea, keep adding lights. The more the merrier.


----------



## NinjaToke (Nov 9, 2009)

Can a clone started in one of these bucket setups be transfered to a ebb n flo for flowering?


----------



## devastation (Nov 10, 2009)

NinjaToke said:


> Can a clone started in one of these bucket setups be transfered to a ebb n flo for flowering?


i honesty couldnt tell ya man, this is my first attempt at hydro.


----------



## oogp (Nov 10, 2009)

to answer NinjaToke question look t the link i so generously provided  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yy5kJwdMv8

and my question to *DE* is what kind of film is that in and around the bucket? thanks to all who posted


----------



## oogp (Nov 10, 2009)

at******


----------



## devastation (Nov 10, 2009)

oogp said:


> what kind of film is that in and around the bucket? thanks to all who posted


thats prolly just nutrient salt build up. it gets rinsed and scrubbed off between rez changes.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 10, 2009)

oogp said:


> my question to *DE* is what kind of film is that in and around the bucket? thanks to all who posted


It looks like he's using mylar.


----------



## oogp (Nov 10, 2009)

do u guys know if when you are growing with cfl's do you need to switch bulbs ( to another kind) or do you just change the hours to 12/12 and it automatically flowers. thanks to all who posted


----------



## blueybong (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea, 65K for veg & 30K for flowering. During flowering it's helpful to run 30% 65K & 70% 30K. This way you get some blue specturm along with the red.


----------



## devastation (Nov 10, 2009)

some pix from last night. roots and all.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude, those are some beautiful fucking roots!!! I love seeing all of those small fingers extending off them.  

And your plant is kicking ass. Damn, you got to love the leaf size & color.

You got this shit down Bro!!


----------



## devastation (Nov 11, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Dude, those are some beautiful fucking roots!!! I love seeing all of those small fingers extending off them.
> 
> And your plant is kicking ass. Damn, you got to love the leaf size & color.
> 
> You got this shit down Bro!!


thanks man. im hoping to start flowering cycle in the next couple weeks. was checking out that sun systems 150 watt HPS. for my room one of those i think would work perfect. my room is just over 4 feet squared.


----------



## devastation (Nov 11, 2009)

things are looking good today


----------



## blueybong (Nov 11, 2009)

Try to keep your light/lights as close as possible w/o burning them. You don't want them to stretch too much prior to flowering, which they will double or triple in size.

Beautiful plant!!


----------



## devastation (Nov 12, 2009)

pix from today

temp last night was 70
today 75 
high of 78
low of 70

humidity last night was 40
today 49
high 60
low 40

water temp 65

plant height 1 foot tall


----------



## blueybong (Nov 12, 2009)

I bet you're having a blast watching this gal grow!! I am


----------



## devastation (Nov 13, 2009)

things are looking GREAT.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice Bro!


----------



## devastation (Nov 14, 2009)

here are some pix of my room


----------



## devastation (Nov 14, 2009)

plant is looking awesome today, i'll post pix in a bit


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 14, 2009)

Just wanted to stop by and congratulate you, devastation, for an excellent plant and grow room ventalation set-up. Well done!


----------



## devastation (Nov 15, 2009)

changed rez tonight. half grow and half bloom nutrients where added at 2.5 ml each. tonight is the last night of 18/6. i should have my 400 watt HPS very soon.


----------



## devastation (Nov 16, 2009)

devastation said:


> . i should have my 400 watt HPS very soon.


this is the light i will have set up hopefully by sunday next week

stats

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* INLINE AIR COOL TUBE REFLECTOR*[/FONT]​ 
This is the best choice to make if one desires to have the most efficient air cooled system. The reflector is a self-contained unit which includes built in flanges and a tempered glass safety lens. Because the lens seals to the reflector, creating an airtight system, users can exhaust excess heat from the reflector without disturbing ambient CO2 levels. The reflector measures 30" x 25" (L x W) with 20" long, 6" diameter cool tube.
- Accepts Major Brands Cord sets
- Sturdy Steel Construction
- Durable White Powder Coat Construction
- High Efficiency Spectral Pebbled Aluminum Reflective Insert
- Fitted for Tempered Glass Safety Lens
- High Strength Steel Hangers
- Easy connection for inline fan and ducting​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*400W DIGITAL **ELECTRONIC BALLAST
*[/FONT]Digital Ballast Details:
Our digital BALLASTS work on either 120 voltage or 240 voltage automatically and plugs into any standard household outlet !
This new Digital Technology is the greatest advancement in hydroponics ! - Operates both High Pressure Sodium (HPS) and Metal Halide (MH) Bulbs.
- Includes a 15 Foot cord to the reflector.
- *HIGH OUTPUT!* Our illumaLights Digital electronic ballasts are specifically manufactured for the horticultural industry and provide maximum light output! 
- *LOWER YOUR ELECTRICITY BILL AND SAVE MONEY!* More efficient and reduced energy consumption means a lower electricity bill. When compared to standard core and coil magnetic ballasts you can save up to $100 a year on electricity!
- *WORKS ON EITHER 120V OR 240V* . It automatically detects the voltage and adjusts between 90-277 volts! Plugs into any standard household outlet. 
- With a sleek look, the digital ballast is lighter, smaller and more reliable than standard technology "core and coil" ballasts. It is also *SUPER QUIET*! 
- Shielded components to protect against RF interference with other equipment. 
- The Built in "smart chip" included with the ballast *AUTOMATICALLY ADJUSTS TO HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM AND METAL HALIDE BULBS*. There is no need for a "switch" or to change systems, simply change from MH for vegetative growth to HPS for the flowering phase of growth. 
- Operates at a high frequency (20,000Hz) instead of the lowly 60Hz of standard core&coil ballasts. This allows the lamp to operate more efficiently, produce more usable light for plants and last longer. Lamp lumen loss is minimized allowing for a brighter system over time and extending usable lamp life by up to three times it's normal life span! 
-* LOW HEAT!* The digital ballasts run a lot cooler than standard systems improving ballast life.
- *BUILT IN COOLING SYSTEM! *This keeps the ballast running cooler burning bulbs brighter and longer
​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* 400W HPS HIGH OUTPUT BULB*[/FONT]​ HIGH OUTPUT HPS AND MH HORTICULTURAL BULBS :
These are not your ordinary High Pressure Sodium and Metal Halide bulbs. These are specialty illumaLights High Output bulbs made specifically for growing plants. - Our bulbs produce about 10% more light than standard HPS and MH bulbs 
- Our HPS Bulbs have a 30% additional "BLUE" spectrum combined with high "RED" spectrum creates the correct balance for MAXIMUM PLANT GROWTH. 
-* Higher Lumen output for HIGHER YIELDS. *
- *24,000 Hour* expected life span on our HPS Bulbs (one year is 8,760 hours) ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* 400W MH HIGH OUTPUT BULB*[/FONT]​


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

You'll be rockin' with that set-up!


----------



## 2822bubba (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been a couple of weeks ahead of you and I am using cfl's. I think the trick is to have them all around the plant and to move them all the time. I looked at rosemans grow and took advice from rose and mc and things are going great.I think that i will go with the 150 hps for the last 4 weeks of flowering to hopefully get better buds. good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## devastation (Nov 17, 2009)

2822bubba said:


> I have been a couple of weeks ahead of you and I am using cfl's. I think the trick is to have them all around the plant and to move them all the time. I looked at rosemans grow and took advice from rose and mc and things are going great.I think that i will go with the 150 hps for the last 4 weeks of flowering to hopefully get better buds. good luck and keep up the good work


i agree with you that cfl's are awesome but the main down side that i see is lets say u got 4 plants. each with 5 42 watt cfls on them. 2700 lumens. 210 watts - 13500 lumens for 1 plant. 840 watts in for 5 plants. and u gotta keep smaller plants.

just seems better to get a 400 watt and grow as many plants as will fit in ur area and light span. could prolly get more like 9 good sized plants in a 4 foot by 4 foot room.

just a thought. i still like cfl's tho for smaller ops.


----------



## VertFarmer (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool grow Devastation, it looks like your plant is very happy. In the picture where you hold a leaf in your hand the dark green color to me suggest that N might have been a little high.
I have a couple of questions you might wanna answer for me:
1. Could you tell me what cfls you are using? Phillips 45W I can read, but is it just 45W equivalent or does it draw a full 45W? Also, is it a 6500K daylight bulb? 
2. I&#8217;m going to grow out 20 seeds, and due to space restrictions, I would like to start them out in smaller buckets. Do you think that I could grow plants big enough for identifying their sex in small 5ltr buckets (and then move the approx. 10 females into larger buckets)? 

Keep it up, I'm curious to see how this grow turns out


----------



## devastation (Nov 17, 2009)

VertFarmer said:


> Cool grow Devastation, it looks like your plant is very happy. In the picture where you hold a leaf in your hand the dark green color to me suggest that N might have been a little high.
> I have a couple of questions you might wanna answer for me:
> 1. Could you tell me what cfls you are using? Phillips 45W I can read, but is it just 45W equivalent or does it draw a full 45W? Also, is it a 6500K daylight bulb?
> 2. Im going to grow out 20 seeds, and due to space restrictions, I would like to start them out in smaller buckets. Do you think that I could grow plants big enough for identifying their sex in small 5ltr buckets (and then move the approx. 10 females into larger buckets)?
> ...


1. Could you tell me what cfls you are using? Phillips 45W I can read, but is it just 45W equivalent or does it draw a full 45W? Also, is it a 6500K daylight bulb?

i am using 45 watt = 150 incandescent 6500k daylight 


2. Im going to grow out 20 seeds, and due to space restrictions, I would like to start them out in smaller buckets. Do you think that I could grow plants big enough for identifying their sex in small 5ltr buckets (and then move the approx. 10 females into larger buckets)?


u could prolly work something out. u would need alot of cfls or just smaller plants. and some strains dont grow pre flowers or show sex till 2 weeks into 12/12 so u would have to kinda know something about ur seeds. if u got bag seeds then just do ur best to watch out for taller plants with a larger internode spacing. those might be ur males. females tend to be shorter and bushy. but again this depends on strain aswell.

good luck


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 17, 2009)

how hard is it to get bubbleponics going? i want to give it a trry soooo bad, but im wicked add and im worried if theres too many parts to it. itll get half done and never finished.....is bubbleponics just bubbles bubbling up and wetting the roots? just like ebb an flow as far as the food being soaked directly onto the roots?


----------



## blueybong (Nov 17, 2009)

Bro ~ you'll enjoy that new light. 

Best to ya!


----------



## VertFarmer (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Devastation, 
I'm going to be growing Critical Mass and Chronic, so will ask in the strains forum about preflowers. CM varies a lot in phenos, so would hesitate to discard stretchy plants as being males considering the price of these seeds.

VertFarmer


----------



## devastation (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry for the delay in posting updates but lots went on this week. not only work as usual but the roof in my bathroom sprung a leak (my pot room is right beside the bathroom) so my land lord has been here the past 4 days so i had to move my plants into the spare room. they didnt seem to stress from it at all tho. got them under the 400 hps and the girl seems to be loving it.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking really good. Nice & healthy!!


----------



## VertFarmer (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks good mate, keep it up! Btw. you can see the color of light from HPS is much warmer, screwing up the pictures. You can change the white balance setting on your digicam to 'incandescent' which should give you nice and neutral colors again. 
VF


----------



## devastation (Nov 20, 2009)

VertFarmer said:


> Looks good mate, keep it up! Btw. you can see the color of light from HPS is much warmer, screwing up the pictures. You can change the white balance setting on your digicam to 'incandescent' which should give you nice and neutral colors again.
> VF



thank you vertfarmer, +rep


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, we have all kinds of expertise here at RIU!


----------



## devastation (Nov 20, 2009)

how about that, any better


----------



## devastation (Nov 22, 2009)

changed the rez, mild strength flowering nutrients now. plant has stretched a bit as to be expected, i also added 2 6500k 42 watt cfls and a dual spectrum t12 fluorescent. things are looking good and i am stoked to not only see how this bud looks in hydro but how it tastes with organic hydro. i have tasted it in soil with both cem and organic fertilizers. only 7 - 9 weeks to go.


----------



## VertFarmer (Nov 23, 2009)

devastation said:


> how about that, any better


Looks a little better, but still way yellow. You can try some different white balance settings and see if one gives you less of that yellow hue. If you have a dslr, you can put a piece of white paper under you lights and tell the camera 'this is white' and it will automatically set white balance to leave the paper pure white and the remaining colors true as well. Alternatively you might have a white balance option of manually setting the color temperature (Kelvin scale) until it looks perfect. 

But don't sweat it mate, it's your sweet grow that matters


----------



## devastation (Nov 23, 2009)

updates from today


----------



## devastation (Nov 24, 2009)

things seem to be going great. i'll post pix tonight.


----------



## devastation (Nov 25, 2009)

damn she is getting big


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 25, 2009)

holy shit those roots are fucking beutiful man. awsome work.
i found this shit called stealth hydro bubbleponics and im sending out for the 6 plant system tonight. is it hard to use or what? plug and grow or is there mad shit to do first.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 25, 2009)

Jordisgarden,

Please take a look at the tutorial and judge for youself!

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/234626-rosemans-diy-bubbleponics-tutorial.html

Personally I am on my 7th grow and have two SH systems this time around. Lots of bubbleheads around to help you if needed.


----------



## devastation (Nov 25, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> holy shit those roots are fucking beutiful man. awsome work.
> i found this shit called stealth hydro bubbleponics and im sending out for the 6 plant system tonight. is it hard to use or what? plug and grow or is there mad shit to do first.



those stealth hydro units seem to be working for alot of ppl on this site. personally i like building and doing stuff myself so i didnt get one of those. i might see if there is a smaller unit for cloning but again i might just make that myself too.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 25, 2009)

Making things is good! 

There is a small unit for cloning. I have one myself.

http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=73

Building the system is not all that hard if you are handy. Just make sure you keep you res size down to 8-10 gallons. Res changes can be an ordeal if it gets much bigger than that. 

You'll need res, air pump (dual port if you can get it), 1/4" air lines (for air pump and to make feeder tubes), about 160-175 gph pump, some 1/2" hose, and irrigation hub, hydrotron, rock wool, a couple of air stones, net pots ( cut your holes about 1/8-1/4" smaller than the net pots), temp/humidity meter, ph up and down, PH and TDS meter and lights. Ther are a few things that make it easier but that's the basics

The cloner is very simple to make also. Fogger, small res (4 gallon is good), neoprene or sure to grow plugs. Drill your holes 2" and your ready to clone.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 25, 2009)

devastation said:


> damn she is getting big


Yep and fast. I had some starts about the same size as yours when you started this thread that are just in FFOF soil. They kept up with yours for a little while, but now you've just about doubled the size mine are at.


----------



## devastation (Nov 26, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yep and fast. I had some starts about the same size as yours when you started this thread that are just in FFOF soil. They kept up with yours for a little while, but now you've just about doubled the size mine are at.


once i switched to 12/12 she blew up in no time. good to hear things are going well for u too man. i got a few more pics for you all as well.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking great Bro!

What type of light are you going to flower with?

Congrats!!


----------



## devastation (Nov 26, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Looking great Bro!
> 
> What type of light are you going to flower with?
> 
> Congrats!!



400 watt HPS. i think back on page 3 there are pics and description of the light.


----------



## devastation (Nov 26, 2009)

devastation said:


> this is the light i will have set up hopefully by sunday next week
> 
> stats
> 
> ...



there ya go man thats the exact light i am using


----------



## blueybong (Nov 26, 2009)

Short term memory problems.


----------



## devastation (Nov 27, 2009)

wow,so in 4 days she drank a gallon of water. looks like i'll be doing rez changes twice a week now. i wanna get one of those ZERO water filters, i am using tap water left to sit for 48 hours, sometimes filtered with a brita.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 27, 2009)

The more res changes the better for the most part but remember you can also add a gallon of ph'd water nuted to your current level if needed also.


----------



## devastation (Nov 27, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> The more res changes the better for the most part but remember you can also add a gallon of ph'd water nuted to your current level if needed also.


rez changes are very easy so i dont mind doing them and also that way i get rid of what ever is left behind in the water from the plant feeding.


----------



## devastation (Nov 28, 2009)

she is growing fast. stems are fat and strong and most of the leafs look great. changed the rez tonight at ph 5.5.

hope your enjoying watching her grow with me.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 28, 2009)

Beautiful color and those leafs show no signs of stress. The nodes are tight and she'll be packed with buds.


----------



## devastation (Nov 29, 2009)

picked up some General Hydroponics Flora Kleen today cause i had a few extra bux. here are some more pix.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 29, 2009)

Good maintenance product. I use it for a couple of hours before every other res change to disolve the salt build up. I also use it at cut for the last two days. Lights go out and the florakleen goes in. After I cut I leave it in the tank for a day or so and it makes clean-up easier.


----------



## devastation (Nov 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Good maintenance product. I use it for a couple of hours before every other res change to disolve the salt build up. I also use it at cut for the last two days. Lights go out and the florakleen goes in. After I cut I leave it in the tank for a day or so and it makes clean-up easier.


do u run the plant under complete darkness for 48 hours before cutting her down? i was thinking of doing it.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes I do and the buds do get bigger but they might have done that if I had left the lights on so it's not scientific that it helps. This time of year may be different. With the lights out it's going to get cold in the room and that helps with trich maturity. Sort of a headlights on if you know what I mean.


----------



## devastation (Nov 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Yes I do and the buds do get bigger but they might have done that if I had left the lights on so it's not scientific that it helps. This time of year may be different. With the lights out it's going to get cold in the room and that helps with trich maturity. Sort of a headlights on if you know what I mean.


i also heard about changing back to the blue MH spectrum of light for the last 2 weeks of growth cause it stops the crystals from degrading. the orange HPS spectrum of light degrades them faster from what i have read. any opinion on that. my friend did it and noticed that a very very small amount of his crystals turned amber. instead they stayed milky and the stalks of the tricome bent over.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm thinking that MH that late in flower may slow down flower developement as the plant uses that color light to veg primarily. Not saying that is bad all the time but the last two weeks are the last two weeks and I like to let the plant ripen fully at that point. May be good if you need to delay flower completion for some reason. I mix the spectrums in flower with cfl's added to my hps.


----------



## devastation (Nov 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I'm thinking that MH that late in flower may slow down flower developement as the plant uses that color light to veg primarily. Not saying that is bad all the time but the last two weeks are the last two weeks and I like to let the plant ripen fully at that point. May be good if you need to delay flower completion for some reason. I mix the spectrums in flower with cfl's added to my hps.


ya i do the same, i got my 400 hps and a couple cfl's. there is also a 48 inch T8 4100 K light in there to add some more less orange colour.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 29, 2009)

Then the balance is right and I wouldn't change a thing until you know your strain. Lots of things to factor in with a standard grow and so much is dependant on the growers particular situation. Growing is mostly trial and error with a few basics and/or guidelines.


----------



## devastation (Nov 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Growing is mostly trial and error with a few basics and/or guidelines.


well said. this is only my 2nd grow and this particular plant is my first try at hydro. altho i have done a ton of reading/watching video's and i have a really good friend that works at a hydro store so that is alot of help. plus all the ppl on this site who write the tutorials and how to threads. 

pretty much do your homework and learn from mistakes. keeping records of things also helps a damn lot.


----------



## devastation (Nov 30, 2009)

well..... i added just under half a gallon of water today, and then noticed about 8 hours later that i forgot to close the lid on the rez. hopefully not to much light got in the tank and things will be ok, but i will find out over the next few day's. plant looked good as usual before lights out so hopefully there wont be any affect.

more pix (of course)


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

8 hours light is no problem. Done it a couple of times myself. Smoke a bowl, do something, go to bed, wake up, left the cover off, oh shit, later no problem.


----------



## devastation (Nov 30, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> 8 hours light is no problem. Done it a couple of times myself. Smoke a bowl, do something, go to bed, wake up, left the cover off, oh shit, later no problem.


thats good to hear. i wasnt to worried eather way cause there are micro organisms that eat the dead roots n shit out nutrient in the rez. things look good thismorning. i'll update more tonight.


----------



## devastation (Dec 1, 2009)

those hairs are poppen up fast. she is looking great. more pix


----------



## devastation (Dec 2, 2009)

changed the rez today. buds are growing every day.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 2, 2009)

And I get little growth spurts every time I change the res. They look great!


----------



## devastation (Dec 7, 2009)

havnt posted for a few days as i have been working my ass off. neways here are some pix from last night.

ps. that is my buddie in the pic, not me.


----------



## devastation (Dec 7, 2009)

i had to TOP her. even tho its 2 weeks into flowering she was growing to tall and i need to keep an even canopy. its been a day since topping and honestly this is the happiest the plant has looked so far.


----------



## blueybong (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn Bro ~ she really has grown nicely! 

You'll be burning her buds soon enough!!


----------



## devastation (Dec 7, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Damn Bro ~ she really has grown nicely!
> 
> You'll be burning her buds soon enough!!



ya man hopefully chopping her down in 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## devastation (Dec 8, 2009)

things are going great. i cant believe how much resin is collecting on the buds and leafs already. WOW


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 8, 2009)

You ain't seen nothing yet! Like the upside down light! Got me kind of disorentated! I was standing on my head to view but then the buds were upside down!


----------



## devastation (Dec 8, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet! Like the upside down light! Got me kind of disorentated! I was standing on my head to view but then the buds were upside down!



well its not exactly upside down, there just pointing up cause i get the most outta the cfl's that way.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah I know. It just gave me a freak for a moment and then I laughed a lot. I blame the weed though!


----------



## devastation (Dec 8, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Yeah I know. It just gave me a freak for a moment and then I laughed a lot. I blame the weed though!


 man just wait till my next grow,i am gonna start with a white widow fem seed. start it in a small bubbler unit. then when its big enough i'll grab a bunch of clones off it. then i wanna grow 4 of the best clones in bubble buckets (like i am growing in now) and grow a few nice beautiful plants.

growing the pink kush (stuff in this thread) in the bubble bucket it giving me twice as much resin production as in soil, i can just imagin what white widow will do.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

You are now on the glide path to success! I stated with bag seed as I leaned and it's been full tilt boogie ever since.


----------



## devastation (Dec 9, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You are now on the glide path to success! I stated with bag seed as I leaned and it's been full tilt boogie ever since.



i am very lucky that these pink kush (bag seeds) are as strong as they are. i have tried some other bag seeds and there no where near as good as these. i wanna bread this strain but i havnt gotten a male yet from over 10 seeds germinated.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh you aren't trying very hard at all. Light leak that female she'll go hermi on you.. 

Can't you just let it flower for too long also and it will self pollinate? I heard that way is a natural way of making feminized seeds. Course it isn't really breeding if it pregnates itself..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, if you want to breed you could always just keep growing them with cloning until you got a male from something you like. You could just set her up in a mother room with the lights on all the time but remember there are lots of strains out there to explore. Might be kind of a first love thing! LOL!


----------



## devastation (Dec 10, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Well, if you want to breed you could always just keep growing them with cloning until you got a male from something you like. You could just set her up in a mother room with the lights on all the time but remember there are lots of strains out there to explore. Might be kind of a first love thing! LOL!


ya im not worried about breading just yet. i still do have atleast 10 seeds from the pink kush left so i should be good eather way.

did u manage to get any of those free attitude seeds from that x-mas special?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 10, 2009)

Got them all and some Seedsman Fem Mazari. It's a lot like my LSD - Mazar and Skunk#1. I'll clone the LSD and grow the seeds out and compare. $50 shipped for 20 beans ain't bad. I think I have over 80 seeds now! I just can't resist! LOL!


----------



## devastation (Dec 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Got them all and some Seedsman Fem Mazari. It's a lot like my LSD - Mazar and Skunk#1. I'll clone the LSD and grow the seeds out and compare. $50 shipped for 20 beans ain't bad. I think I have over 80 seeds now! I just can't resist! LOL!


hah damn man u got alot to choose from, i only have a few strains. i got a few mighty might's and some HAZE right now but havnt grown any of em yet. only the pink kush and some other less successfull kush strains.


----------



## oogp (Dec 11, 2009)

how do you make a post? i want have a question for every one to see and hopefully answer too


----------



## devastation (Dec 11, 2009)

pix from last night. look at all that THC


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! Look at that plant!  Shit, look at the root ball on that sucker! Look at the trichs! Good job!


----------



## devastation (Dec 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Wow! Look at that plant! Shit, look at the root ball on that sucker! Look at the trichs! Good job!


ya man i am very stoked, there are 3 and a half weeks into 12/12.

ahh this reminds me of a question i have.

if my strain has a flowering time of approximately 8 weeks. when do i start counting down the week. 
*right from the day i change to 12/12, or from when i start to notice flowers*???? i know the 8 weeks is an estimation and to go by a microscope, but it helps to know.


thanks


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 11, 2009)

Technically it's from when you turn to 12/12. It's a guess but usually close from the breeder.


----------



## devastation (Dec 12, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Technically it's from when you turn to 12/12. It's a guess but usually close from the breeder.



ok so if i wanna go true bubbleponics then i need to run a submersible pump with a hose and a dripper right into my medium (lets say rock wool cube) do i run this pump all the time, 15 mins on/off, on at day off at night. probably gonna try it out for my next grow so wanna make sure i got it down.

the pump is quit small, i think there are similar ones on ebay that say 74 gph. the dripper is 2 L/hr. the drip comes out nice and slow.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 12, 2009)

In a true bubbleponics system you run the pump all the time while it is in the res when you first start growing. When the roots are well into the res you remove the pump completely. Make sure the res water has a good amount of air in it via an air pump and an air stone and you run the system with just the res and air for the rest of the grow.


----------



## devastation (Dec 12, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> In a true bubbleponics system you run the pump all the time while it is in the res when you first start growing. When the roots are well into the res you remove the pump completely. Make sure the res water has a good amount of air in it via an air pump and an air stone and you run the system with just the res and air for the rest of the grow.


well shit thats pretty much what i did for this grow. so i guess im on the right track then eh. thanks for the help man. if i could give u another +rep i would but it wont let me just yet.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought you were a bubblehead! Your the high tech stealth version! LOL!


----------



## devastation (Dec 12, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I thought you were a bubblehead! Your the high tech stealth version! LOL!



i would be glad to join the bubblehead's. next grow i am going for 4 bubble buckets from white widow clones. i'll totally pm you when that starts.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 12, 2009)

Well if you are one, think about wearing the badge. I have a bucket in waiting in case I get more than 3 fems out of 5 plants (Jack and Pandora's box). Might even have to do it if i get a third. Those Sannie Jack look like they could get big. I have them on a table now but they hit the floor if they get much taller.


----------



## devastation (Dec 13, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Well if you are one, think about wearing the badge. I have a bucket in waiting in case I get more than 3 fems out of 5 plants (Jack and Pandora's box). Might even have to do it if i get a third. Those Sannie Jack look like they could get big. I have them on a table now but they hit the floor if they get much taller.


man u'll have to get a thread going on those when u get started.


----------



## devastation (Dec 14, 2009)

man those buds are getting nice and resinous. gonna up the nutrients on the next watering. some of the leafs at the bottom of the plant are starting to get eaten by the plant. i know this is suppose to happen happen so i am glad to see it. who wants to smoke nitrogen anyways right.


----------



## devastation (Dec 15, 2009)

the nugs coming from the sides are fat enough to be tops.


----------



## blueybong (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking good Bro!

By the way, I'm harvesting my NL today and the WW in another week or so.

The Thai plant is fucken filled with buds and has another 3 weeks to go.

Best to ya!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 15, 2009)

Lots and lots of power with that resin!


----------



## devastation (Dec 17, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Lots and lots of power with that resin!


damn forgot to turn on the air conditioner today. heat went up to 85F (not that bad, if anything a day of heat just adds some resin) so the plant looks alittle droopy but im sure its fine.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 17, 2009)

You just surprised them a little and they will perk up shortly. You don't even want to know what I do to my plants the last two weeks in flower. Let the heat rise, lower the lights, raise the lights, poke them with thumb tacks, twist the shit out of them just to name a few. They call it intentional stress. I call it fun! Bwahahaha!


----------



## devastation (Dec 17, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You just surprised them a little and they will perk up shortly. You don't even want to know what I do to my plants the last two weeks in flower. Let the heat rise, lower the lights, raise the lights, poke them with thumb tacks, twist the shit out of them just to name a few. They call it intentional stress. I call it fun! Bwahahaha!


haha thats fucked. i had a clone i put under 12/12 after cutting, once it was done budding i cut it down at the bottom of the stem and sit it in Dr.Pepper (still under the lights) for like 5 day's. the buds are curing right now so i will let ya know what happens.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 17, 2009)

Isn't that cheating? 

I only do the intentional stress in the last two weeks to avoid the hermie monster. Agrevate them into throwing THC all over and then cut 'em. I do my best work in the last week! That last res change is hell! LOL!


----------



## devastation (Dec 19, 2009)

going to be transplanting into a 5 gallon bucket today. pix to come.


----------



## devastation (Dec 19, 2009)

devastation said:


> going to be transplanting into a 5 gallon bucket today. pix to come.



enjoy. cant wait to watch the roots explode in the 5 gallon. i am definitely going to do this again (grow in a 3 gallon bucket till the roots are nice and packed the switch up to a 5).


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, those roots are killer already and the trichs are over the top! You are gonna get sooooo High!


----------



## devastation (Dec 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Wow, those roots are killer already and the trichs are over the top! You are gonna get sooooo High!



and these are bag seeds. so far they withstand the test. great in hydro soil and soil less. they grow awesome topped or not. they work great for lst and super cropping, and root clones in a week. my buddie is going to be growing some in coco so we will know soon how that goes to. i am thinking of getting some of that plant tissue culture stuff so i can keep these genes around.


----------



## devastation (Dec 20, 2009)

this plant is over 4 and a half months old.(sprouted july 25th) its been bent over 20 times and had 15 clones taken from it. right now its in week 4 of flowering. and over 4 feet tall. it almost doesnt fit in the bath tub. (pink kush - same strain as the bubbler)


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't know a thing about the tissue sampling but all that kind of stuff is interesting to me. We know she trichs up really well and that's always a good start. If they were mine and I wanted to consider a good investment you might want to get yourself a kief box to catch that resin. Here's a link for you to check out. This is Roseman suggested and used and I've had mine for about 6 months and I've gotten so much hash it's not funny! I just break my buds over it. I add a pinch to a bowel almost every day and it smooths out the smoke big time!

http://www.vapormagic.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=herbgrinder&Product_Code=WICCAMEDIUMCHERRY&Category_Code=POLLEN


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 20, 2009)

She's a beauty! Should be done in what 4-5 weeks? Good thing is the vertical growing should be stop by now and it looks like she is concentrating on floweirng and filling out.


----------



## devastation (Dec 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> She's a beauty! Should be done in what 4-5 weeks? Good thing is the vertical growing should be stop by now and it looks like she is concentrating on floweirng and filling out.



she is sitting at 4 and a half weeks in right now (33 day's) so hopefully only 3 and a half/4 weeks to go.


----------



## devastation (Dec 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't know a thing about the tissue sampling but all that kind of stuff is interesting to me. We know she trichs up really well and that's always a good start. If they were mine and I wanted to consider a good investment you might want to get yourself a kief box to catch that resin. Here's a link for you to check out. This is Roseman suggested and used and I've had mine for about 6 months and I've gotten so much hash it's not funny! I just break my buds over it. I add a pinch to a bowel almost every day and it smooths out the smoke big time!
> 
> http://www.vapormagic.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=herbgrinder&Product_Code=WICCAMEDIUMCHERRY&Category_Code=POLLEN



i actually have bubble bags for making ice hash, but at one point i was looking into one of those screens. i might just build one for myself.

thanks man


----------



## aram (Dec 21, 2009)

nice grow man! i love DWC. It's so easy to maintain and it does wonders! I'll be checking in to see your progress.

I'm currently not growing anything but once I do, I'm gonna have my mother sit in a DWC bucket (exactly like yours), veg using a drip irrigation, and flower with a 3x3 ebb and flow tray in a 4x4 tent. Your pictures have inspired me lol


----------



## devastation (Dec 21, 2009)

aram said:


> nice grow man! i love DWC. It's so easy to maintain and it does wonders! I'll be checking in to see your progress.
> 
> I'm currently not growing anything but once I do, I'm gonna have my mother sit in a DWC bucket (exactly like yours), veg using a drip irrigation, and flower with a 3x3 ebb and flow tray in a 4x4 tent. Your pictures have inspired me lol


 go for it man. just remember if ur working DWC then watch ur water temp and ph.check atleast once a day, if you get lazy you'll pay. 

good luck.


----------



## devastation (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry i havnt posted any pix in a few day's, have been very busy building my seedling/veg box.

new pix, look at those fan leafs


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 25, 2009)

Fans leaves with trichs all over it! Looks like you powder sugared all the buds! You are gonna get to friggin high! Gotta love it! And that's why you save fan leaves for butter/oil! What do the trichs say as far as color? Still clear? Cloudy? Some amber? How far do you think you have to go?


----------



## devastation (Dec 26, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Fans leaves with trichs all over it! Looks like you powder sugared all the buds! You are gonna get to friggin high! Gotta love it! And that's why you save fan leaves for butter/oil! What do the trichs say as far as color? Still clear? Cloudy? Some amber? How far do you think you have to go?


im on 37 day's of 12/12. i would say half cloudy/milky and half clear. i am growing the same strain in soil less and the DWC has twice the resin.

i have heard that hydroponics can give u faster flowering times as well. any ideas about that?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 26, 2009)

Genectics are genetics and it might cut a couple of days due to the good care but that's about it.


----------



## devastation (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy birthday to me today. neways got a super close up of the crystals for ya. enjoy.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 28, 2009)

Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## devastation (Dec 30, 2009)

Got my PH meter today.

its a HANNA - pocket sized PH meter with replaceable Electrode.


----------



## socalrican (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice grow ! Ready to see the final results!


----------



## devastation (Dec 31, 2009)

well i noticed one of my air stones was broken last night after dumping out my res for a flush. gotta wait till monday to get a new one but i had a small one that im using for now.

also noticed a seed on one of my other plants so i invited a friend over and we looked over every inch of each plant. found no other seeds or male parts. i have heard of this happening before and i am thinking since i have been to the hydro store a few times in the past month, i must have picked up some pollen and got it on my plant. the seed was at the very bottom of the plant close to the stem.(not on this plant, one of my soil less ones).

i'll keep my eyes open for sure for the next month to see what happens tho.


----------



## devastation (Jan 3, 2010)

got my ZEROWATER purifier today. it works great too. cant wait till my plants get to drink off this water.


----------



## devastation (Jan 3, 2010)

just a few more pix from today. man those buds are growing fast. and they are huge.


----------



## devastation (Jan 4, 2010)

i noticed some spotting on some of teh smaller leafs close to the buds. any one know what it could be. im on day 40 of flowering.


----------



## devastation (Jan 5, 2010)

more pix, its getting close.


----------



## devastation (Jan 7, 2010)

start of week 7 today (day 49) getting close to cutting her down. i think i can see an slight amber tinge to the crystals. let me know what u guys think.

got my new EC meter today also. pretty stoked about that too. its a truncheon.


----------



## blueybong (Jan 7, 2010)

Lookin great Bro!

I start counting the flowering days once I see the preflowers, not when I switch over to 12/12 with the lights.

How many days are you at from preflower?

I'm guessing you have about 2 weeks to go, but your trichs color will be the best gauge. Do you have a a jewelers loupe or a small microscope? 

Congrats


----------



## devastation (Jan 7, 2010)

blueybong said:


> Lookin great Bro!
> 
> I start counting the flowering days once I see the preflowers, not when I switch over to 12/12 with the lights.
> 
> ...


im not sure about how many days from pre flowers but i know they came in early. im also thinking about 2 weeks as well and i have a 60x microscope and my digi cam has a crazy wicked zoom as u can prolly see from some of the trich pics. i go by 3 things for harvesting. first is the way the bud looks. when the red hairs recede and the leafs start looking pretty yellow/brown. second would be the smell it lets off the last 2 weeks. man they get really stank at the end. and third would be trichs. i make sure all 3 are i check before cutting down.


----------



## blueybong (Jan 7, 2010)

I follow the same pattern for harvest.

I have about 2 weeks left on my Thai plant. I'm @ Day 93 flowering.


----------



## devastation (Jan 8, 2010)

blueybong said:


> I follow the same pattern for harvest.
> 
> I have about 2 weeks left on my Thai plant. I'm @ Day 93 flowering.



i want to try growing a thai sativa sometime when i have more experience. 

how tall is she?


----------



## blueybong (Jan 8, 2010)

It's right @ 6 foot and has grown beyond the light.


----------



## growingwild (Jan 8, 2010)

devastation said:


> start of week 7 today (day 49) getting close to cutting her down. i think i can see an slight amber tinge to the crystals. let me know what u guys think.
> 
> got my new EC meter today also. pretty stoked about that too. its a truncheon.


 looks like that is going to be some ass kicking smoke,happy smoking is on the way


----------



## devastation (Jan 9, 2010)

buds are looking nice and fat


----------



## devastation (Jan 11, 2010)

man she is looking great. cant wait to smoke her.


----------



## devastation (Jan 14, 2010)

devastation said:


> man she is looking great. Cant wait to smoke her.



only 11 days left


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 14, 2010)

Are any of your leaves covering up any bud sites?


----------



## devastation (Jan 15, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Are any of your leaves covering any bud sites?



yup. im going to be flushing in a couple day's also.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 15, 2010)

devastation said:


> yup. im going to be flushing in a couple day's also.


Yup??? LOL! You are only losing yield, and or Big ass Cola's leaving the bud sites covered up with them elephant ear sized fan leaves. 
Each to their own I guess. Good luck to your current, and future grows. Enjoyed the reading.


----------



## devastation (Jan 16, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Yup??? LOL! You are only losing yield, and or Big ass Cola's leaving the bud sites covered up with them elephant ear sized fan leaves.
> Each to their own I guess. Good luck to your current, and future grows. Enjoyed the reading.



removing fan leafs that are still green just slows down/stops sugar production and movement through the plant. i only cut off leafs that are looking pretty dead.


----------



## devastation (Jan 17, 2010)

only 7 days left. 

changed the rez and am flushing with flora kleen right now at 5 ml per gallon. i'll give it a day or so before i put RO water in for the rest of the week. then she gets the snips.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 17, 2010)

devastation said:


> removing fan leafs that are still green just slows down/stops sugar production and movement through the plant. i only cut off leafs that are looking pretty dead.


Dude,..Covering up your bud sites with THEM fat leaves is like covering up those areas with a blanket. Plain and simple. Ever noticed why buds usually are smaller near the bottom of a plant? Its because no light/photosynthesis gets to them. I understand what your saying, but you need to understand where Im coming from. *****NO LIGHT=NO BUDS!*****  Not trying to be a dick or anything, just want to point this fact out to ya! The top of your plant will only grow the big buds. Its because direct light is shined on em. You need to think about what Im saying here. Thanks.


----------



## hendrix123 (Jan 17, 2010)

This thread was great well done mate enjoi ur smoke. thanks a again¬!!


----------



## devastation (Jan 17, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Dude,..Covering up your bud sites with THEM fat leaves is like covering up those areas with a blanket. Plain and simple. Ever noticed why buds usually are smaller near the bottom of a plant? Its because no light/photosynthesis gets to them. I understand what your saying, but you need to understand where Im coming from. *****NO LIGHT=NO BUDS!*****  Not trying to be a dick or anything, just want to point this fact out to ya! The top of your plant will only grow the big buds. Its because direct light is shined on em. You need to think about what Im saying here. Thanks.



if cutting the leafs off work for u then thats dope man, just remember one thing. leafs absorb light. light feeds the plant. no light no food. no food no plant.

the to cut or not to cut if an on going debate for sure. 

the only thing i can really tell ya is that the buds dont really get smaller lower on the stalk. just alittle puffier looking. there still great size.


----------



## devastation (Jan 21, 2010)

man she is so close i can almost taste it when i wake up in the morning. 3 more days. then she gets the scissors.

cant wait


----------



## devastation (Jan 24, 2010)

cut her down last night, here are some befor pix


----------



## devastation (Jan 24, 2010)

and after some trimming

man that main stem was a bitch to cut.


----------



## socalrican (Feb 16, 2010)

How much was the harvest !? Nice job by the way. She is a beauty! Cheers!


----------



## devastation (Feb 17, 2010)

socalrican said:


> How much was the harvest !? Nice job by the way. She is a beauty! Cheers!


I got over 2 full OZ's of perfectly leaf free hand trimmed buds. the taste and smell are AMAZING. and the high is relaxing but not couch lock. lasts about an hour or more depending on tolerance. my friends all say its the best they have had in YEARS. and im from BC so thats saying something.


----------



## socalrican (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow 2oz off one plant! I would be to happy. Hows life in the bc ? And you must see the best of the best up there. Im doing my first grow with some snow cap, purp kush and master kush I could only hope mine would look half as good as yours.!


----------



## devastation (Feb 17, 2010)

socalrican said:


> Wow 2oz off one plant! I would be to happy. Hows life in the bc ? And you must see the best of the best up there. Im doing my first grow with some snow cap, purp kush and master kush I could only hope mine would look half as good as yours.!



there is some GREAT bud here, only problem is its all kush now adays. lots of OG and bubba kush around. nothing else tho which is why i am growing my own. gotta get some variety in here. thanks for checkin out the grow, and remember the more u study the better your results will be.

thanks

Devastation


----------



## socalrican (Feb 17, 2010)

But hey its better to have kush going around, instead of mexican brick stuff ! ANd what nutes did u use ? Check out my grow ! Tell me what u think ! https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/283098-my-first-grow-bubbleponics.html and yeah i stay reading threads to learn more. And its the only way i have got this far. Growing is a crazy experience ! Good times !


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 17, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> I think you should show us a picture of how the lights and everything is arranged when it's on. The 13w lights might not be useful yet against the 42w until she's taller and you can spread them out. I say this because the 13w would have to be much closer and then block the light from the 42w defeating their purpose or just too far away to do any good at the same distance... Maybe, depends on how you have it.
> 55 degree water may be ok, sure better than too hot and colder water hold more oxygen. We can do that outside any time, but it's not the norm and you will see more purple in your stems/leaves for sure at that temp.


 
Cold water sure dose hold more gas. Its a scientific fact, you would think thats not true because hotter solutions can dissolve more solid solute (the stuff getting dissolved), but when it comes to gas the higher the temp the more energy molecules have to break the activation barrier and become vapor. (In chemistry for stoners talk, Higher Temp = Higher Energy = Higher evolution rate of the gas, basically the rate of evaporation) <<< Thats not the right word but its help with explaining.

Here is a graph for you to look at.




 The vapor above the liquid exerts a pressure like any gas. The vapor pressure of a liquid is the pressure exerted by the liquids vapor at equilibrium. As temperature increases, the average kinetic energy of the molecules increases. As the average kinetic energy of the molecules increases, more molecules are going to have a kinetic energy greater than the IMF holding them together. Thus more molecules can go into the vapor state, and the vapor pressure increases. The following graph shows, at two different temperatures, the number of molecules on the y axis and kinetic energy of molecules on the x axis. This shows how at a higher temperature, more molecules have enough energy to leave a liquid and go into the vapor phase. Thus the vapor pressure increases.

OH and VERY NICE GROW


----------



## fatpeople327 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey good job man, i spent 30 minutes studying how you did it. 2 oz off of one plant thats amazing. Who cares if theres only kush and stuff going around you dont have to pay for this stuff so who cares. that stem is monsterous


----------



## devastation (Feb 18, 2010)

fatpeople327 said:


> hey good job man, i spent 30 minutes studying how you did it. 2 oz off of one plant thats amazing. Who cares if theres only kush and stuff going around you dont have to pay for this stuff so who cares. that stem is monsterous


the plant was only about 3 feet tall also, and COVERED in THC. easily some of the best smoke myself and all my friends have had. i love the kush but i must say it would be nice to smoke some haze. check out my current grow, it just started up.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299850-400w-hm-hps-t5-sleestackxskunk.html

Devastation


----------

